# Got my doggie treadmill



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Lugged it up the back driveway, into the house and set it up. Panic, it will not work. Reset it up. Still will not work, So I try reseting everything. Almost in tears at this point - its expensive, its heavy (about 200#) and it won't work. Call the manufacturer and they are closed for the weekend.I am in a panic so I left a message telling them I need their help, and I get a call back in a short time. I didn't have the safety key on :doh::doh: It's magnetic and I was thinking it needed to go into a slot or something. Apply the safety and voila! 3..2..1 and it starts :
*

*cool!! just introduced all 3 dogs to the treadmill. They cheated at first trying to keep the paws on the runners but its a doggie treadmill so it did not work. Towhee had the hardest time, and Casey surprised me - he used to do an underwater treadmill at PT, but must have forgotten. 0.5 -0.8 mph each for 2 sessions of 1 -2 minutes each, a good start I think. PS - they loved the tortellini I am using as well. Faelan caught on pretty quickly but the speed is still slow, but we'll hopefully get to a good speed fairly quickly.
*


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sure - I could not get a shot of Faelan working it since it wouldn't be safe yet, but here are a few shots. Faelan is a 23 inches and 64 pounds to give an idea of the size. The medium size broke off at 60#, Towhee is 54#, Faelan is 64# and Casey is 63# so I went with the next size - up to 150#.

It probably will be moving to another room, but it is heavy and my back has been punished enough for today 

ETA: Excuse his appearance - grooming is on Sundays and we had a great agility session this morning so he is - well - ruffled


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

That is so cool, Maple uses my normal one, i had no idea they made special ones for dogs! When Im on it maple likes to go to the front of my tread mill drop on a toy for me to hop over and then she runs to the end to catch it lol Im pretty sure that isnt listed under safe ways to use!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love it! We have a treadmill in a box in the middle of our living room! Got it last weekend, going to try and set it up today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it took more time breaking up the 3 layers of heavy duty cardboard and all the other packing that it did to set the treadmill up! 

I think I'm going to be happy with it, especially since I am hearing about balls & peanuts being popped.

What type did you get? I got a PetZen.



sammydog said:


> Love it! We have a treadmill in a box in the middle of our living room! Got it last weekend, going to try and set it up today!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We worked on the ball yesterday too, still plan to keep doing that!

We got a people treadmill, the plan is that we will use it as well as the dogs! It's a Pro-Form. I have a feeling it will take longer to setup... But I bet the cardboard will be a pain too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a video of Faelan starting to learn and become comfortable on the treadmill. Casey is also doing well on it. 

Towhee, well, she wants absolutely nothing to do with that crazy contraption, thank you very much <sigh>


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Towhee, well, she wants absolutely nothing to do with that crazy contraption, thank you very much <sigh>


She probably thinks you are saying she's fat : 

How fast are you going to eventually get them going? A quick trot?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He looks great! 

We got our treadmill setup last night, YAY!! Here is Mira on it last night, we went on it again this morning and tonight when I got home. I upped the speed to a trot tonight, I will try to take video. It was 4 MPH


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mira's looking great  4mph? Is that the speed you'll be staying at? 

I have footage of Casey too, but need to process it.

I am hoping to eventually get all 3 dogs up to a run - I think the treadmill goes up to 7 mph; but I also seem to recall during physical therapy sessions the therapist saying a trot is the best pace for training/conditioning dogs; how fast is a trot anyway? I remember having to teach Casey to trot - he had 2 speeds fast and normal. Rowdy did know trot.

ETA: Just watching the video and I realized Faelan is already starting to stand & prepare for movement when he hears the 3...2.....1 beeping! BTW: The treadmill also has a remote which I am using.

Confirmed: the treadmill goes from 0.5 - 7.0 mph.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Too funny !! She is the one who rapidly gains weight with no exercise! That girlie can put on 3-4 pounds when in season since she's inactive.



mlopez said:


> She probably thinks you are saying she's fat :
> 
> How fast are you going to eventually get them going? A quick trot?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

The video above is at the lowest, which I think is 1 MPH. Yesterday we experimented with speeds. I would like to get them at a nice trot. 4 MPH seemed to be that but maybe a tad slower. We shall see! I wish I had a remote!!


----------

